
PROCJAM’s Seeds zine – Issue 3 - FroshKiller
http://www.procjam.com/seeds/issues/3/
======
JD557
Is there any way to subscribe to an RSS feed with the magazine issues?

~~~
Y_Y
I haven't used RSS since Google pushed Reader into a volcano. It's sad and
stupid, but I bet a lot of people were in a similar boat.

~~~
velcrovan
What’s sad and stupid about it is that there are plenty of good web-based RSS
readers out there (Feedbin, Feedly, The Old Reader etc) that will accept an
OPML export of a Google Reader account, and most sites still publish RSS
feeds. So there was no reason other than laziness for so many people to stop
using it.

